# Looking for a ramp in Biscayne Bay



## Brett

*Re: Looking for a ramp*

Are we talking Biscayne Bay?


----------



## shallowminded

*Re: Looking for a ramp*



> Are we talking Biscayne Bay?


Yeah sorry i didnt make that clear.


----------



## Brett

http://www.coastaltravelguide.com/Florida/MiamiDade/BoatRamps/MiamiDadeBoatRamps.htm

http://www.inshore.com/br-dade.html

http://www.miamidade.gov/parks/fun-marinas.asp

http://www.miami-dade.gov/derm/library/Boat_Ramp_parking_space_Counts.pdf


My favorites were Crandon, Matheson Hammock, Homestead Bayfront.

Chart links:

http://www.charts.noaa.gov/OnLineViewer/11465.shtml

http://www.charts.noaa.gov/OnLineViewer/11463.shtml


----------



## shallowminded

thanks, hopefully i can get out there friday if that wind dies down


----------



## oldschool

Go out of Homestead Bayfront and head south and work the area by Turkey Point.


----------



## MATT

> Go out of Homestead Bayfront and head south and work the area by Turkey Point.


X2

if the wind is up hit Black Point and Snappers along the chanle edges


----------



## shallowminded

> Go out of Homestead Bayfront and head south and work the area by Turkey Point.
> 
> 
> 
> X2
> 
> if the wind is up hit Black Point and Snappers along the chanle edges
Click to expand...

What species would i be targeting by turkey point?


----------



## Brett

You asked for bonefish and permit,
the area just east of Turkey Point Nuke Plant
is called the Arsenickers. One of the largest,
crystal clear, shallow, feeding zones for bones
and permit in South Biscayne Bay.


----------



## shallowminded

Alright sweet ill be down there this weekend! thanks for all the info everyone.


----------



## shallowminded

ok so i went down there and it was a great weekend. now does anyone know of a place to camp out down in Biscayne bay?


----------



## Brett

Where's the report and pics?

Boca Chita
Elliot Key Campground

http://www.biscayne.national-park.com/camping.htm


----------



## shallowminded

no pictures. my livwell overflowed and my camera was not in a dry box. however we hooked up on 1 bonefish all day and landed 1 out of about 4 permit. got lots of snapper too and broke off on something big. possibly a snook. not a bad day considering it was quite chilly in the morning. i had a great experience and everything was caught on live shrimp.


----------



## simpleman

You can put in at homestead bayfront. Try the arsnickers. I am not much of a bonefisherman, but that spot has a good reputation About three miles fairly sheltered from channel. Miamigatorfan


----------

